# Nice skirt



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Well this is it ,
The start of some thing I remember seeing on the net ....that for three years I`ve been trying to find again to help me with this design.
The original design was pneumatic and moved forward and upward from crouching to standing with the same hunch back shape.
The head on the original also turned from side to side.
IT WAS FANTASTIC 









The start of his rib cage








The form of his rib cage will be splayed out like this








This is the wire cage area covered with Duct tape to fill the large voids then paper mache`d








The long bones are two wire coat hangers for the legs of this guy








This is how I joined two wire coat hangers together for the long bones








Crumple half a sheet of newspaper and insert it into the frame then roll the rest around the bone to encase the wire








Finish with a wrapping of Masking tape








The wire form for the thorax 








This is the spiky thorax section covered with Masking tape then Duct tape 










NICE SKIRT to follow


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

The ribbed cage and the thorax looks like this and will be attached with a tube of wire frame work,covered with Duct tape and Machè








HERE it is NICE SKIRT,this is the frame for the head of a pumpkin ( Duct tape & Machè covered)








the pumpkin ( Duct tape & Machè covered). We are now ready to cover it with the skirt using outdoor carpet glue.








I had to work out some feet from wire and they turned out well. 








I stuffed the toes with paper for backing 








a little masking tape








a little duct tape








Now cover with.....YOU GUESSED it paper machè








Wow this has come along way and I will credit STILTBEAST for my finish on the bones











More to come........ I have a scarecrow (guy hung out to dry) with a great veining technique you have to see.

Thanx for checkin`out this Nice Skirt
Donovan


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I tried to stand this guy up and MAN is he TALL and way to much weight in the front end.....


----------

